# Revelstoke



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So, we're hitting Revelstoke this Friday and Saturday.

Looks like it won't have snowed for 3 or 4 days when we get there, forecast is calling for very little in the next little while. What are our chances of finding any untracked pow?

I'm sure it will be fun regardless, but I have not snowboarded in powder this year and I'm gettign restless. Last year I had 4-5 days in untracked pow by this time.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont really have an answer to your question sorry, but i heard they are gonna build a new huge ass resort in revelstoke...more vertical drop than whistler


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You're a couple years too late there...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the positive will be that there are not many sideslippers at revelstoke. It may not be untracked powder, but it should stil be pretty soft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Im heading there in early Feb - should be good.

Lets hope for some more snow and this BC warm up to stop though!~


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm heading there in late feb. I'll cross my fingers you get snow if you cross your fingers that I get it too.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

we're heading there Feb 26th. Would love to see some pictures and/or reviews. Anything i've read about Revel is good, lotsa champagne pow when it dumps


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So, it hadent snowed is 3-4 days when we got there. The terrain is excellent, we spent most of our days in the trees. Be warned, there are many "you fall, you die" places on this mountain. If it says expert only, it is probably expert only. We got ourselves into a situation where there were 2 ways down, a 15 foot cliff into trees, or over fallen logs and ice. We took the logs/ice route, it was no picnic.

Also be warned, if you are in the trees, go with a partner. It is stupid to ride trees alone, they are nicely spaced, but you could easily get lost in there.

Regardless, this is an awesome place, and there was still powder to be found in the trees even though it hadn't snowed in 4 days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

sounds like fun - can't wait till I get out there.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Zee - how's the town? Anything off-mountain you can recommend? Where'd you stay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;114615 said:


> Zee - how's the town? Anything off-mountain you can recommend? Where'd you stay?


check out thestoke.ca it's a friend of mine who runs it, they have reviews of places in the city itself as well as photos/videos from on the hill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

cool website - thanks.

Don't like the looks of this BC temps over the last week!!! Supposed to be cold over the next week or so, and hopefully we will see some snow as well. Two weeks until I'm in Rev...cmon snow!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;114615 said:


> Zee - how's the town? Anything off-mountain you can recommend? Where'd you stay?


We stayed at the samesun hostel, I wouldn't stay there again unless I absolutely had to. There wasn't much going on, there is a nice bar called "out of bounds", but it was empty. We got really bored and went to see a movie Friday night, town was dead. Not much of an apres scene yet.

There are a ton of motels/hotels in the area that are worth a close look.


----------

